# Grey Market Yanmar?? Thoughts??



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone out there running a Grey market Yanmar??

Am looking to stop trailering 2 Tractors back and forth between 2 Fields 14 Miles apart.

It will mainly be used for Mowing, running a Tiller and weed spraying plus the odd moving of earth/Transplanting now and then.


Currently I keep a Ford 1920 at the other field, and it's too wide for the power, and generally not suited. Though as a Utility Mule it's been great. 

I'm looking at the 2000 and 2020 series 4wd Yanmar, and have seen dealers selling the Grays around 4 Grand.


I can turn the Mother in Law loose on the Smaller Yanmar, on the distant Field, and hopefully reduce the issues of her on the Ford... Running over bushes on the ends of the rows, Squishing young bushes within the rows, getting stuck in 4" of Mud and killing an afternoon getting it unstuck.


Thanks for any and all info, leads, and replies!!


Merry Christmas!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I couldn't' imagine a better way to "P" away 4 grand then to get involved with the Asian Grey market re builders/over haulers/purveyors of crap!
They are predominately run out machines that are "Prettied" not overhauled!!!
The far east tax system favors dumping the junk and receiving new,, three guesses on where/who gets the JUNK!!
Facts sent on request!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Dean,


I was wondering about that aspect.

Have seen lots of BEI Harvesters with Yanmar Power plants rack up 6-10,000 hours of use without rebuild.

But then they are babied, and slathered with attention after season and before season.

Your comments are appreciated.

If I gotta spend time and rebuild the thing, it's time away from doing other things I gotta do, and time is tight.


Merry Christmas!!
Eddinberry


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Dean....Respectfully - once again we see things completely 180° apart. Your biased opinions based on gray market tractors and especially Yanmar (whenever a query arises) you provide information that's antiquated by nearly a decade. I am always shocked when someone presents a post asking about Yanmars and gray market tractors and see how narrow minded you CAN be. Especially you, a lover of a specific Japanese brand.

Eddinberry, as Dean has stated in so many words, the requirements for maintaining farming status in Japan requires a minimum of 80 hours (two weeks) per year, and as there is little write-off for depreciation on tractors and related equipment after 5-7 years, they roll over tractors and purchase new with very large government subsidies (grants). The surrendered tractors and equipment end up stockpiled in yards with little or no residual value until the market was discovered here.

Seldom do you see models imported with 1000 hours or more except for the dairy farm tractors that are much closer to 2500-3000 hours before they're surrendered for new.

I make no wonderful claims or present any earth shattering news about Yanmars, but they were, and currently are under contract to produce engines, drive train components and other ancillary equipment for John Deere...and have for nearly 25 years on most models from 40 HP on down. That is how and why their name is synonymous with durability, power and economy...and their own brand is basically the same tractor. Just used, imported and has no dealer support in this country. Yanmar did build the YM155D, 168D,169D and 240D for domestic use and support in this county, but stopped when the entered their contract with John Deere in the early '80's....thus preventing any further export to the U.S.

Parts availability for the gray market Yanmar is nearly 100% on the most popular models (including the YM2000 & YM2020) and far better than ones manufactured for sale in the U.S. 

It was rumored that the contract would expire at the end of 2005 but that never happened. In fact they continue to build John Deere engines. They also resumed imports with their newest T80 rubber tracked diesel tractors that are very popular along the west coast and more specifically; Fruit, Nut and pear orchards and Winery Vineyards.
I currently own four Yanmar models and have worked them extensively. I've also replaced two knuckle seals on the 4WD, one bearing and one set of brake shoes on one of the four I have......that's it. 

I would not buy any Yanmar that is advertised as "Rebuilt, Reconditioned or Overhauled" as most of these people (dealers) are unscrupulous scoundrels that will take one's money and not be there when a problem happens....These tractors are salvaged units made to run and imported from Viet Nam.....This is where I agree with Dean as they are JUNK.

Mark


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I have to agree with Mark, I have a YM 2000BD and it has been a great tractor. I consistantly run 3pt. equipment that is a tad too large for it and it never complains a bit. I run a 64 inch Ber-Vac snow blower and it throws the snow with the best of them. never bogging at all. I also run a 5ft. brush hog and it handles that just fine also.... 
I bought mine with 400 original hours on it.. for $3,500
I would also agree to stay away from the reconditioned units but there is absolutely nothing wrong with a Yanmar. If I had to do it over I would buy it again in a minute. It is pretty much a red JD anyway, just WAY less expensive.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wouldn't be crying over owning a Yanmar. Yanmar builds the John Deere 790, 990, and 4115 for John Deere. All three are very good machines. That having been said, as is the case with ANY used tractor or equipment, let the buyer beware and do their homework on the condition of the machine under the new paint before the sale. 

Andy aka admin recently purchased a Yanmar 2000 and so far Andy is very happy with his. Hopefully Andy will see this post and give his most recent opinion.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark you have an unqualified knack of reading words that were not there!! This is what you responded to from a personal bias of your own!!

"I couldn't' imagine a better way to "P" away 4 grand then to get involved with the Asian Grey market re builders/over haulers/purveyors of crap!
They are predominately run out machines that are "Prettied" not overhauled!!!
The far east tax system favors dumping the junk and receiving new,, three guesses on where/who gets the JUNK!!"

NOWHERE DO YOU SEE YANMAR IN MY ADVISORY and I spoke of Asian Grey market re builders/over haulers/ETC. ONLY!!!

Take a midol and chill out!!

:cowboy:


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

Dean, 
This may be so, but the original post was not about Asian grey tractors in general, it was about Asian grey market Yanmars. So, naturally that is what Mark, and I for that matter, thought you were talking about. Yanmars..


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Kubota has a similar problem as Does JD!

He (Eddinberry) asked about Yanmar GREY Market Tractors and he had seen them advertised for as little as $4000.00! Now I'll garuantee You /Him and Mark that you will never get, much less see a Certificate of Origin nor any records WHAT-SO-EVER about any of these GRAY Market Tractors!!

Now I'm not responsible what others think they see But I do stand by what I SAID!!

The "see how Narrow Minded you CAN be" comment was uncalled for!! IMO!!!

Dean


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I bought mine from a reputable tractor dealer near my home in Wv. He said it was a trade in by the guy in the same small town that has owned it and babied it for years. he even gave me his address and phone # if I wished to call him. he gave me a 2 year warranty he was so confident of the tractors condition. That was good enough for me. I did not want , or need a certificat of origin. It was only $3,500 to begin with...


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Umm...

Gang,

Dean makes some solid points, as do the rest of you.

I suspect deeply that individual dealers of the Grey Yanmars have an eye for the better Tractors.

A "Wheat from the Chaff" eye as it were.

I would ask "Who" is to be trusted, and who is not.

Deans point is well respected. He's almost as grumpy and pointed as I am....

Lotsa Iron is imported, and those that are up for sale here are either picked over in the name ofthe end user, or just sold to anyone without conscience.

I deeply suspect Dealer standards is the difference.

You guys have had time and experience in the matter. I don't.

Thanks for the time, consideration, and good will.

The Passion of the matter is another point, and is deeply appreciated!!!!!

Get up here mid August, and I'll make all of ya sick of Blueberrys!!!!

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pat


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Dean, It may be interesting if you could broaden you perspective with just a little "hands on" experience. Maybe a test drive on a Yanmar, open the hood and see the similarities and differences. Even Kubota in America has it's gray counterpart...Sister models if you will.

Not knowing you, "Narrow minded" WAS heavy handed and I apologize if you were offended. 

Would you disagree that any gentleman farmer / rancher with 2-10 acres does not necessarily need a $20K basic tractor only slightly equipped WHEN a $5K 4WD Yanmar with FEL and box blade of equal horse power will do nicely....and with proper maintenance will last for decades? Then there are many that have searched for an American badge'd tractor, used, that's affordable with low hours....very few to be had. Now that gray market tractor becomes even more attractive.

If you farm for a living than this or any tractor this size is not for you...but if you plan on maintaining a few acres around your house, making improvements or landscaping, I couldn't think of a better tractor I'd recommend with a man on a budget.

Mark


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Eddinberry, Here are a few Honest dealers:

Sheaffer towne & country tractor in Dixon, IL.
LMTC (Little Miami Trading Co.) in Ohio
Hoye Tractor in Electra (Dalls/Ft Worth) TX

They all carry used (and seldom painted) Yanmar tractors and equipment.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark,


Thanks for the leads!!!!

There is nothing made here in the states below 100hp.

The matter is deeply troubling, and reminds me of the reason Gramps went off and joined the Corp's.

All the same, it's what we have, and what we have to deal with.

The Folks in Ohio will be getting a call come next wednesday.

ILLINGNOISE is not a place I will be caught dead or alive, and Teja's is too far away.



Merry Christmas!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Dean, It may be interesting if you could broaden you perspective with just a little "hands on" experience. Maybe a test drive on a Yanmar, open the hood and see the similarities and differences. Even Kubota in America has it's gray counterpart...Sister models if you will.
> 
> Not knowing you, "Narrow minded" WAS heavy handed and I apologize if you were offended.
> ...


I accept this as you worded it: "Not knowing you, "Narrow minded" WAS heavy handed and I apologize if you were offended."

As for your apology apparently you still are not comfortable! (your prerogative)! For your information my perspective is quite broad and dare say that I have a bit more than "just a little "hands on" experience. Maybe a test drive on a Yanmar, open the hood and see the similarities and differences. Even Kubota in America has it's gray counterpart...Sister models if you will."

Did I not just reference your last sentence in an above post? "Kubota has a similar problem as Does JD!"

I will close this and wish you a Merry Christmas and try not to make arbitrary judgments about those whom you admittedly do not know!!

Yes Mark, I wholeheartedly agree with everything you stated, all after the above!! 

Dean


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *Mark,
> There is nothing made here in the states below 100hp.
> *


I did not know that. mg:


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Not going to enter into the argument, seems to have got a pretty good head of steam up without my help.

The subject of the thread: Yanmar Grey Trade Tractors

My first hand experience has been positive. In 1999 I purchased a YM2000, I hvae had no problems with it that weren't of my doing to begin with. Overall servicability has been near 100%. It also works and operates like a much more powerfull tractor. Nearest I can remember I paid $4200 for the tractor with a roto-tiller attachment. Would I spend the money again to get another Yanmar, yes, in a heart beat. 

In my humble opinion it was a well spent $4200, even my wife says it is one of the better deals I have ever made.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *
> There is nothing made here in the states below 100hp. *


I think that may be an overly broad statement. Deere and Catarpillar that I know of do. Perhaps there are a few other but I can't verify that at the moment. In general though yes, the trend has been to out source manufacture of the smaller tractors overseas in some shape or fashion. Many of the parts are made this way and then assembled in the states as well.


----------

